# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Fevereiro 2009



## Rog (27 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

Qual será a temperatura mínima mais baixa oficial em Portugal em Fevereiro de 2009?


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

-10 a -10,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2009 às 13:03)

-8,9ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

-11,9ºC a -11,0ºC


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

-12º a -12,9º


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2009 às 13:45)

-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

-9.9ºC a -9.0ºC


----------



## paricusa (27 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jan 2009 às 14:35)

-8ºC a -8.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

Também _Aposto_ no Intervalo que compreende quaisquer Temperaturas que se encontrem entre os *-8,0ºC*, e os *-8,9ºC*!


----------



## RMira (27 Jan 2009 às 14:41)

Eu respondi entre 10 e 10,9 negativos pois espero um entrada bastante fria de leste por volta da segunda semana de Fevereiro. O AA não está ali por acaso


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

-10 a -10,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2009 às 18:41)

*-9,9ºC a -9,0ºC*


----------



## Nuno (27 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

-11,9ºC a -11,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2009 às 19:23)

A minha opção é "*-9,9ºC a -9,0ºC* "


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2009 às 19:28)

-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (27 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

Também me parece que a temperatura andará por volta dos -10º. De qualquer forma, aproveito para referir que na minha modesta opinião, na próxima vez, os intervalos para votar podiam ser mais abrangentes. Pode ser giro para apostas assim como está mas acaba por dividir muito as votações, que por si já não costumam ser numerosas. 

abraço


----------



## bewild (27 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

Votei entre os -5,0ºC e os -5,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2009 às 21:53)

Votei no intervalo *-8,9ºC* a *-8,0ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

Eu votei no intervalo -10,9ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2009 às 22:32)

Talvez *-6,9ºC a -6,0ºC*


----------



## kikofra (27 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

votei entre os -5 e -5,9

Muita gente votou em temperaturas mais baixas, vai fazer assim tanto frio?


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

*-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC*

Espero que seja mais chuvoso que frio!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Anda tudo com os miolos gelados ou que ?? 

Dozes negativos e treze  tá tudo maluco, meteorologicamente falando   e eu é que era o membro do frio ihihi.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 00:15)

AnDré disse:


> *-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC*
> 
> Espero que seja mais chuvoso que frio!



Eu espero mais frio. 
Só os excedentes de precipitação deste mês chegam para cobrir um terço da precipitação de Fevereiro.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Eu espero mais frio.
> Só os excedentes de precipitação deste mês chegam para cobrir um terço da precipitação de Fevereiro.



Depende da perspectiva.
Se pensarmos no ano hidrológico, eu mantenho-me a baixo da média.
Devia chegar ao final do mês de Janeiro com cerca de 450mm e vou com cerca de 350mm.
Portanto, preciso de um mês de Fevereiro, não com 120mm, mas com 200mm!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Eu tenho uma esperança que fique entre os -13 ºC, -14 ºC xD


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

Votei no intervalo -6,9ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2009 às 10:29)

AnDré disse:


> Depende da perspectiva.
> Se pensarmos no ano hidrológico, eu mantenho-me a baixo da média.
> Devia chegar ao final do mês de Janeiro com cerca de 450mm e vou com cerca de 350mm.
> Portanto, preciso de um mês de Fevereiro, não com 120mm, mas com 200mm!



Acho que até ao final de Janeiro ainda passas os 450mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2009 às 12:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Eu espero mais frio.
> Só os excedentes de precipitação deste mês chegam para cobrir um terço da precipitação de Fevereiro.




-7.9ºC a -7.0ºC

Fala por ti Daniel, é que o Algarve precisa mesmo de chuva, mas segundo a minha previsão para Fevereiro espero um Fevereiro chuvoso e acredito que seja aqui no Algarve Já agora fazendo contas o Algarve precisa de 250 a 300 mm, quando o André diz que tem cerca de 350 mm e eu que levo 123 mm. Têm cuidado que eu sou de Olhão e sou marafado, junta-se as 2 coisas ai ai


----------



## Thomar (28 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

Votei no intervalo *[-8,9ºC a -8,0ºC]*.


----------



## Acardoso (29 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

o meu voto vai entre...-8,9ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (31 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

aposto em muito frio -13,9ºC a -13,0ºC é este mês que o país fica todo branco


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 19:40)

Votei no intervalo -7,9ºC a -7,0ºC, que neste momento com 9 votantes é o que vai à frente .


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 23:50)

Escolhi ao intervalo -8,9ºC a -8,0ºC .


----------



## Loureso (3 Fev 2009 às 04:18)

oLá

Penso que Fevereiro ficará pelos -6,9 ºC a -6,0 ºC!

Actual por aqui: +9,2 ºC


----------



## Rog (7 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

Segundo o Boletim Climatológico Mensal – Fevereiro 2009 do IM, a temperatura mínima referida é das Penhas Douradas com -4,9ºC.
Ninguém votou no intervalo com esse valor.


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

Rog disse:


> Segundo o Boletim Climatológico Mensal – Fevereiro 2009 do IM, a temperatura mínima referida é das Penhas Douradas com -4,9ºC.
> Ninguém votou no intervalo com esse valor.



 Para Fevereiro, esta mínima foi elevada. O anticiclone estragou-nos os palpites


----------

